# If your neighbour saw u & yr girl entering yr flat then...



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

If your neighbour saw you and your girlfriend entering your apartment and he called the police then can you get arrested? Are we supposed to not talk to our arabic/indian neighbours in order to prevent them from knowing too much about our liberal lifestyle? Call me paranoid but that worries me...


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> If your neighbour saw you and your girlfriend entering your apartment and he called the police then can you get arrested? Are we supposed to not talk to our arabic/indian neighbours in order to prevent them from knowing too much about our liberal lifestyle? Call me paranoid but that worries me...


As I understand things, you are married and because your wife works in another country she can only visit from time to time.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> If your neighbour saw you and your girlfriend entering your apartment and he called the police then can you get arrested? Are we supposed to not talk to our arabic/indian neighbours in order to prevent them from knowing too much about our liberal lifestyle? Call me paranoid but that worries me...


Well if you are worried then don't talk to them. What do you care about most - being social or getting arrested and then deported.

If you do want to make some new friends who won't shop you to the cops you should come out on Thurs/Fri. I for one would really like to meet you 

Check the post and reply if you and your girl are up for coming out.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

It's too late because i already talked to a neighbour today and then I regretted it. That's why I'm posting... He started asking me one quesiton after another (e.g. ur new in the building? you live alone? where r u from? etc etc ) 

I don't have a girlfriend yet but I'm dating here and there so i'm worried that he might see me with different girls and then might call the cops or something 




crazymazy1980 said:


> Well if you are worried then don't talk to them. What do you care about most - being social or getting arrested and then deported.
> 
> If you do want to make some new friends who won't shop you to the cops you should come out on Thurs/Fri. I for one would really like to meet you
> 
> Check the post and reply if you and your girl are up for coming out.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> It's too late because i already talked to a neighbour today and then I regretted it. That's why I'm posting... He started asking me one quesiton after another (e.g. ur new in the building? you live alone? where r u from? etc etc )
> 
> I don't have a girlfriend yet but I'm dating here and there so i'm worried that he might see me with different girls and then might call the cops or something


Check you out 

Well I suppose discretion is the better part of valour then!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Check you out
> 
> Well I suppose discretion is the better part of valour then!


Tell that to my neighbour! I've heard him at it one time too many!!! There was certainly no discretion there but then again, none of us would shop him to the cops - we thought it was only proper though to bang on his door and tell him to keep down!


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> It's too late because i already talked to a neighbour today and then I regretted it. That's why I'm posting... He started asking me one quesiton after another (e.g. ur new in the building? you live alone? where r u from? etc etc )
> 
> I don't have a girlfriend yet but I'm dating here and there so i'm worried that he might see me with different girls and then might call the cops or something


Lesson #1 - don't upset the neighbours

And just to make you more paranoid, the fact is anyone can rat you out, not just the neighbours. So unfortunately its a risk you'll have to live with.
But since you can't control what others might or might not do, as suggested before, be discrete and try not to upset anyone.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> Lesson #1 - don't upset the neighbours
> 
> And just to make you more paranoid, the fact is anyone can rat you out, not just the neighbours. So unfortunately its a risk you'll have to live with.
> But since you can't control what others might or might not do, as suggested before, be discrete and try not to upset anyone.


Although I do hear that prison isn't that bad here.


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Rent a room at a cheap hotel/motel?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Better yet, always make sure you have more dirt on your arab neighbors than they have on you. That way they have more to lose by ratting you out than minding their own darn business.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Firstly, the police are not allowed in your house unless you ask them in, have a search warrant or they can show proof that a crime has/is been committed, so #1. Don't answer the door. To be honest, the police have better things to do with their time and unless you've majorly pissed off a local, they probably won’t even bother attending. They're not as bad as the press and other people make out, they do have a job to do (and get paid 4000/month for it), but if you're discrete then they wont bother unless your neighbour makes an official complaint at the police station, if that happens they'll want to interview you both (they have to once an official complaint has been made), then and this bit is important. DENY IT, yes you know Abigail but she's just a friend and there is no way you even kiss her. Just make sure she says the same.

That's worse case, but don't worry, it'll not happen.

Incidentally, I was having coffee with a 3* Police Captain the other day and he told me the guy who arrested the beach pair has been demoted along with the officer who allowed the complaint to be logged, they're highly embarrassed about the whole thing and it's not the image Dubai wants to portray.

While I'm on the beach couple appeal verdict will come out next week, it'll not change and they'll have 1 week to hand themselves in, that'll bring the date up to 1 Dec or thereabouts, then there's Eid, and what's the bets they get a pardon, I'll be surprised if they serve any time in Central.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you for your reply Andy. It's comforting. How did you know her name is Abigail by the way? LOL just kidding  Actually, I'm not concerned about the "noise" they might hear but more about seeing me walking with a girl from the elevator all the way to my apartment and then entering and locking the door... It's hard to tell how open-minded arabs are... Anyway, regarding the beach couple, well, I read that "A policeman who arrived on the scene claimed the pair were having sexual intercourse and the prosecution said the assertion was backed by DNA evidence." DNA evidence! 




Andy Capp said:


> Firstly, the police are not allowed in your house unless you ask them in, have a search warrant or they can show proof that a crime has/is been committed, so #1. Don't answer the door. To be honest, the police have better things to do with their time and unless you've majorly pissed off a local, they probably won’t even bother attending. They're not as bad as the press and other people make out, they do have a job to do (and get paid 4000/month for it), but if you're discrete then they wont bother unless your neighbour makes an official complaint at the police station, if that happens they'll want to interview you both (they have to once an official complaint has been made), then and this bit is important. DENY IT, yes you know Abigail but she's just a friend and there is no way you even kiss her. Just make sure she says the same.
> 
> That's worse case, but don't worry, it'll not happen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sean2008 said:


> Anyway, regarding the beach couple, well, I read that "A policeman who arrived on the scene claimed the pair were having sexual intercourse and the prosecution said the assertion was backed by DNA evidence." DNA evidence!


Because they internally test the woman for signs of recent sexual activity and semen. FACT.


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

yiew!

..............


----------



## cphoenix (Sep 23, 2008)

Maybe it would help you look for signs other than your neighbor nationality/ethnicity. You'd be surprised by how much Dubai attracts secular and liberal Arabs and Indians. 

I suggest that you worry about this when you actually have that girl that you wanna lock the door behind. By then, I hope, you'll have learned more about your neighbors.

Or maybe you're in a hurry and actually planning to pickup a hooker or something? Have her wear abaya. 

Good luck.


----------



## Soniaa (Sep 22, 2008)

i think its non of their business, no one can do any thing. its ur home u can do wut ever u want..


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Soniaa said:


> i think its non of their business, no one can do any thing. its ur home u can do wut ever u want..


Sorry, but you are wrong. There are laws and if you have chosen to live in a country, you tacitly accept their laws.


-


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Sorry, but you are wrong. There are laws and if you have chosen to live in a country, you tacitly accept their laws.
> 
> 
> -


Tis true! 

They are there to protect the islamic way of life and whether we agree with them or not we should be seen to be complying.


----------



## Soniaa (Sep 22, 2008)

hmmm am here since 1984 and i know how to handle such situations, if u have good contacts with some one in police or CID u can do wut ever u want....... or else contact me lolz


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Soniaa said:


> hmmm am here since 1984 and i know how to handle such situations, if u have good contacts with some one in police or CID u can do wut ever u want....... or else contact me lolz


Really? 

This board is here to give proper advice, in accordance with the laws of the UAE. If you move somewhere, you should be aware of the laws of the land and the consequences of not complying. A little respect for our hosts does not go amiss...


-


----------

